# 14 Livingston Slayed the Dolphin today.



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Great day today, left work early and we were on the water by 3:00PM, ran across the bay 11 miles from Black Point Marina to Boca Chica and then went through the cut towards the Gulf Stream out to 780 ft of water. Found two birds following a turtle and under the turtle I found dolphin. Picked up a quick 5 and left the school for home, great finish.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice catch! Not sure if I would have the balls to take a small boat like yours out that far. You are a brave man.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

It was like a lake and in Miami 800 ft is close. I also have all the safety equipment and it's a solid little skiff with lots of floatation built in.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep I'm staying in shore. But you had a good day to go. Nice and calm no wind
Thanks for sharing


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Love it! I used to do the same thing in my little 12 ft. jon. As long as you're smart about it, it's completely fine.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I tend to agree that it can be done safely if you have the right conditions. I am curious though what is your backup plan if your motor won't start and bad weather comes up?


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I will not go if bad weather is projected. That week it was 2 ft or less every day. 800 ft is only a 7 mile run from Elliot Key which is nothing. My motor and boat is new and in perfect shape, I had boats all around me. Second I can fix anything, I was an Airframe and Powerplant Mechanic for Eastern and then a marine mechanic before I became a teacher. I have all the new modern marine electronics as backup along with Sea-Tow as insurance so I am good. During the summer off of Miami the Gulf Stream becomes like a lake and you can predict with certainty a few hours of offshore fishing, it was extremely safe and less than two hours. Second it's not the size of the boat, just as important it's the type of boat and the person running it.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I totally agree with everything you're saying about predictability at certain times of the year. I guess what I was wondering is what are the modern marine electronics you are using? I used to hear about SPOT I think it was called that was used as a last ditch device to call coast guard something like that. Just curious as this isn't a world I'm familiar with but it would be nice to have some sort of backup for peace of mind.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing the videos.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a handheld VHF with built-in GPS that floats, a handheld GPS, and a ARC PLB along with all the coast guard required safety equipment.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Loved watching the catches they made in this little boat
http://billfishreport.com/2010/billfish-report/big-sword-small-boat/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We used to do that as kids in 14ft jon boats, I've been out half way to Bimini but that was a bit crazy considering the lack of safety equipment we had back decades ago. I agree the summer cycle on the east coast is fairly predictable. Now that I'm on the west coast I miss that aspect as our storms tend to build quickly and somewhat randomly.

Are they still making the Livingstons? They are cool boats, but I thought someone said that Worldcat ended production recently.


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

2016 was the last year built for my Livingston. Dream Catcher is Jason from South Florida. I used to see him offshore all the time flying kites for sailfish. He catches a lot more than any of the charter boats, he is the man. He has a bigger boat now, it's a 19 ft I think. He also captains a very large boat. The nice thing about South Florida you don't need a big boat to catch fish, you just need to know how. We hold our own on any size boat. I will be selling my Livingston soon, and ordering a larger boat for my son if anyone is interested.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> ARC PLB.


Thanks this is the info i was looking for. Not common knowledge for inshore guys


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

JaxLaxFish said:


> Thanks this is the info i was looking for. Not common knowledge for inshore guys


And spot tracker is generally used for theft recovery


----------

